# Post holiday madness relaxation party invite



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

O.K. you guys/gals, the deck is completed as of today except for fixing the hot tub. We actually finished two weeks in advance! We traditionally throw a post holiday relax party after Christmas and before New Years. With a little one and having been a bartender, honestly, New Year's Eve is for amatuers.

Date: Friday, December 28, 2007

Place: 2741 Sanibel Place, Gulf Breeze

Time: We have the non drinkers and such showing up at around 3:00 p.m. The partiers/drinkers, are showing up anytime after 6:00. 

All are invited. Kids are welcome. There will be non-alcoholic and sugar free drinks furnished. BYOB if you plan on drinking. I believe we have one gentleman who is a Budwieser distributor, so there will probably be an excess of Bud products on ice. We have a 200 pound ice machine, so don't worry about bringing ice. If you wish to bring something to contribute to the spread, then by all means, do so, but it is not required.

Menu: Smoked Boston Butts, Dry rub ribs, smoked, smoked chickens, Mediteranean shrimp, grilled oysters in the shell, fried oysters, red beans and rice, cream style corn hand cut off the cob, brocolli slaw, queso and chips, cheese and crackers, pickles and olive tray, Schwegman's original recipe King cake, Red velvet cake and homemade blackberry cobbler with ice cream to top it.

Please post on the forum if and how many can be there so I can make sure there's enough paper plates and such - there's always too much food, so I'm not worried about that.

Thanks y'all and the Kennedy family wish each and every one of you a Very Merry Christmas! 

dkdiver and rocklobster

Dalton and Michele Kennedy (and Cameron (son age 7) and Cricket (2 Y.O. Catahoula hound dog)).


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey you guys, if you have not had the pleasure of tasting Michelless cooking....make sure you get over there for this!

Dalton and Michelle, you know of course we'll be there!:letsdrink And we'll be there before 6. Havent seen Daltons parents in a while!


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

The wife will be out of town, so I surely will be there.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

hiya dk and rocklob, count jeannie and i in. (i'm the fugly guitar player) lol.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Bring your guitar with you. Maybe Clay-doh and anyone else will bring theirs.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Dalton, 

I'll be there. I'll bring my guitar and an extra one if we need it.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

That sounds great. If I was going to be home at that time I'd definitely talk to my wife about it. Yall have fun.

take care. kenny


----------

